# ND dog clubs?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Are there any clubs in the FM area for a pointer dog? I would like to get her hunting this year but not sure on how to train. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.rrvnavhda.com/

Here is a link to a Navhda club in Fargo.

Have fun

Brian


----------

